# New blood work results & symptoms haven't eased off



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

I hope everyone is feeling good & not tired.

Here is my recent blood work result:
TPO Ab 939 IU/mL RANGE: 0-34
Antithyroglobulin-Ab <20 IU/mL RANGE: 0-40
Free T4 1.37 ng/dl RANGE: 0.82-1.77
Free T3 4.0 pg/mL RANGE: 2.0-4.4
TSH .018 uIU/mL RANGE: .450-4.5
Reverse T3 41.4 ng/dL RANGE: 9.2-24.1

My previous blood work:
TSH .32 (.45-4.50 mU/L)
F T3 3.2 (2.0-4.8 pg/mL)
F T4 1.0 (.8-1.7 ng/dL)
REVERSE T3 19 (11-3 ng/dL)
TPO-ab >1000
THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES <20
8 AM CORTISOL 24.4 (4.0-22.0 ug/dL)

I am on 120mg of Armour for almost 6 weeks. My Hashi's symptoms are still kicking my b***. I get extremely frustrated with this whole thing at times. I can't lose the weight, always tired, etc... 
UGH!!

Thanks for comments and/or suggestions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling good & not tired.
> 
> ...


It sure looks like you are getting there!! It is a slow process, sadly.

6 weeks is not enough time. It would have been better to wait until the 8 week mark.

So, labs in 8 weeks and then we can reassess. FT3 is looking better so I would not tamper w/the dose right now. As you feel better, you will do more and probably require further titration upward.

How's the Ferritin?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> It sure looks like you are getting there!! It is a slow process, sadly.
> 
> 6 weeks is not enough time. It would have been better to wait until the 8 week mark.
> 
> ...


How weird is that? She didn't order a test for the Ferriti. She ordered everything back in Feb. including cortisol, DHEA, Vitamin B-12 & D.
Hmmm...

I guess I would need to ask her.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> How weird is that? She didn't order a test for the Ferriti. She ordered everything back in Feb. including cortisol, DHEA, Vitamin B-12 & D.
> Hmmm...
> 
> I guess I would need to ask her.


Oh, yes because for one thing, if low, it can impede the efficacy of your Armour (or any thyroxine replacement.)

And most of us w/autoimmune do have low ferritin and Vitamin D. It would appear the body automatically down regulates both of these minerals and probably a lot else we don't even know about.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Oh, yes because for one thing, if low, it can impede the efficacy of your Armour (or any thyroxine replacement.)
> 
> And most of us w/autoimmune do have low ferritin and Vitamin D. It would appear the body automatically down regulates both of these minerals and probably a lot else we don't even know about.
> 
> ...


I would let you guys know what she says about not testing for Ferritin. In Feb., my result for VITAMIN D was 52 RANGE: 30-100 ng/mL. Which is the middle ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> I would let you guys know what she says about not testing for Ferritin. In Feb., my result for VITAMIN D was 52 RANGE: 30-100 ng/mL. Which is the middle ?


Yes; that is good for your D. Do you take exogenous Vitamin D?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros said:


> Yes; that is good for your D. Do you take exogenous Vitamin D?


I take 4000 every day. My B12 in Feb. was 295 RANGE: 243-894pg/mL. So, she gave me some liquid B12, which I must say it was expensive for a little bottle. I wonder if I went to GNC or similiar stores, if it would be cheaper.

Does anybody have any thought about getting supplements via drug/vitamin store or getting from a naturopathic doctor??


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

What did the doc say about the high A.M. cortisol? What was your dhea?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

midgetmaid said:


> What did the doc say about the high A.M. cortisol? What was your dhea?


My cortisol was high, because I am up for about 3 hours or so before taking the blood work for 8am cortisol. So, she said that is probably why it is high. 
My DHEA was 74 RANGE: 32-240 ug/dL


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Makes sense.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

midgetmaid said:


> Makes sense.


Makes sense as in the cortisol number is high OR the level my DHEA is at, which is causing my symptoms not to ease off?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I would, at this point, think you'd be feeling some juice. Your numbers are all getting better, down right presentable, eve.. I do wonder about that reverse T3. I understand nothing about reverse T3, mind you, but didn't yours make a big jump? Am I reading it incorrectly?

I also would wonder about iron. In my experience, low iron sure made me tired. and achy.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok. I see that there are different ranges for the reverse T3 which explains some of the difference. But they are both outside the range. What does that mean for your treatment?


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

surge said:


> Ok. I see that there are different ranges for the reverse T3 which explains some of the difference. But they are both outside the range. What does that mean for your treatment?


I went to the dr last week. She said is concerned with high REVERSE T3. She thinks it could be due to stress or REVERSE T3 is a dumping ground for my thyroid. She has increased my Armour to another 15 (1/4 grain). Now, I am on 135mg.

I asked her about why she didn't test for my iron level, because I am still fatigue and such. She said that my red blood cells count & the other tests that went with that were normal. She said that if I had a problem with iron it would show itself in those tests. HOWEVER, she feels it might be iodine issue. She will be testing for that. The thing that she is concerned/warned me about treating iodine is that it can be tricky & dangerous. That is why she wants to be cautious about it.
(I am hoping I am writing done what she said exactly. STUPID BRAIN FOG. HAHAHA)

Thoughts and/or suggestions??

Much appreciation to ALL!!


----------

